
VW C.E.O. ‘Personally’ Apologized to President Obama in Plea for Mercy - KKKKkkkk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/29/business/international/volkswagen-legal-costs-emissions-cheating.html
======
pm24601
"Bring me his head!" \- Joffery

